# club soda



## chronicman (Aug 27, 2006)

has anyone herd of using club soda to give your plants a co2 boost?
does this really work?


----------



## bejohnst (Aug 27, 2006)

I think the PH is to low for it to have any useful effect. I just tested some diet tonic water and it was below 4.0


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 27, 2006)

I would also make sure to get the stuff that desn't have quionine in it. That stuff can't be good for plants.


----------



## Canso (Aug 27, 2006)

I was a big fan of Hydrogen peroxide.
If your growing in dirt you can use 20ml per gallon of 35% peroxide.
it will fizz-up the root zone with oxygen.


----------



## White Owl (Jun 17, 2009)

That sounds much better than burning up my air pumps trying to oxygenate the water! Genius!


----------



## zipflip (Jun 17, 2009)

Ways to use Hydrogen Peroxide in the Garden



The benefits of hydrogen peroxide for a garden can be useful for any kind of a garden, and any method of gardening. Peroxide is great for plants that are planted in the ground, and it&#8217;s also great for plants in containers -- it is useful in hydroponic gardens, raised beds, and greenhouses. 

Similarly, peroxide for gardening applies well with all kinds of plants: a rose garden, herb garden, vegetable garden, orchard, shade trees, flower garden or lawn -- any or all of these would benefit from hydrogen peroxide.

Peroxide works by releasing oxygen. It acts as an oxygen supplement for plants. It seems to really support both good health and strong growth for plants. 

Hydrogen peroxide can also help with soil fungus: it aerates the soil, and it is anti-fungal. (It is also anti-bacterial.)


Ways to use peroxide in the garden
General fertilizer, either in plant water or sprayed on foliage. This page has much more detail about how to mix and apply peroxide in the garden.
For sick plants. Spray on the leaves and add to water.
Hydroponic gardening. Hydroponic gardeners often use peroxide to feed plants, by adding it to the watering system.
Spray on tree cuts, to prevent infection.
As a spray in the greenhouse, to control mold and mildew.
Sprouting seeds before planting. Added to the water that seeds soak in, the seeds will sprout faster and grow stronger.
Rooting cuttings. Added to the water, if you&#8217;ve put the cuttings directly into water. Or, if you&#8217;ve put the cuttings into soil or medium, use peroxide in the water you&#8217;re using to water the cuttings with.
Mold or fungus on plants or in the soil. Hydrogen peroxide will help to control mold on plants or in the soil. If you&#8217;ve got mold on the plant, spraying the leaves is probably best&#8230; This page has the story of my lemon tree with black mold on the leaves.
Weed killer. I&#8217;ve never used it this way, and I&#8217;m not sure I would want to&#8230; but I&#8217;ve read that 10% hydrogen peroxide will kill weeds. Personally, I would rather pull the weeds up. If you do decide to try this, I certainly would NOT use 10% peroxide close to other plants&#8230; and I would come back later and add a LOT of water after the unwanted plants ("weeds") have died. This is very very very concentrated&#8230;&#8230;
How much peroxide to use in the garden&#8230;.
This page has charts showing the amount of hydrogen peroxide to use for watering and spraying plants, for general applications and for sick or fungsy plants. Please take a look &#8211; it only takes a little bit of peroxide.


Peroxide for sprouting seeds and rooting cuttings&#8230;
Here is a science fair project using hydrogen peroxide for sprouting seeds and rooting cuttings. In this experiment you have a choice of either sprouting seeds or rooting cuttings. Either way, different amounts of hydrogen peroxide are used, and the results then compared. 


Hydrogen peroxide in earth&#8217;s natural watering system (rain)
When the garden is watered by rain, there is a small amount of hydrogen peroxide in the water. It is part of the earth&#8217;s cleaning system..... 

As rain comes through earth&#8217;s ozone layer, some of the molecules of water (H2O) pick up an additional oxygen atom (O), becoming H2O2 &#8211; hydrogen peroxide! 

Oxygen is O2, while ozone is O3. Ozone is very unstable -that third oxygen atom moves on easily. So the water has no trouble picking up some single oxygen atoms.

Hydrogen peroxide is also very unstable -oxygen is readily freed up to oxidize various things that it encounters (such as bacteria, viruses, mold, pollution&#8230 In the process of oxidation, the hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is broken back down into water (H20) and oxygen (O).

Hydrogen peroxide will oxidize many kinds of pathogens and pollution, so it helps to clean the air, as the rain falls. I&#8217;ve read that there is currently less peroxide in rain water than was common in the past, since oxidizing air pollution now "uses up" much of the peroxide. (Hydrogen peroxide is always "used up" by the oxidation process.)

Now, I think that cleaning up some of the pollution in the air is a fine use for hydrogen peroxide, as the air after a rain is so much nicer to breathe. But our plants like peroxide too!



Additional pages about hydrogen peroxide in the garden:
How to mix and apply hydrogen peroxide in gardening

Dilution charts, with the amount of peroxide to use for watering plants, sprouting seeds, spraying on foliage, etc. 

Return from hydrogen peroxide garden uses to the main page for the site....

*hxxp://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/peroxide-garden.html*
links are on the link above^^^^^


----------



## zipflip (Jun 17, 2009)

theres mixing chart links etc as well when you go to the link i posted below the article i found too.
  i like this idea.
  kinda like givin ya roots a bath now an then waterin wit the peroxide too maybe, no?
  i wonder if this would induce a cleaner flush when those of u who do a pre harvest flush...
  also the only thing that worries me is it says it acts as a weed killer too. not sure if undiluted or diluted is it a weed killer.  ?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> Hydrogen peroxide can also help with soil fungus: it aerates the soil, and it is anti-fungal. (It is also anti-bacterial.)



Hey Zip!  

How's it goin?  The anti-bacterial part bothers me since I grow with organics.  I think if you use organics Hydrogen peroxide is a no no as it can kill the beneficial bacteria you've been buiding in your soil with your organic amendments...   It sounds like it would have many uses for someone using either conventional nutes in soil or for hydroponic use.  

Peace!


----------



## zipflip (Jun 17, 2009)

sounds as tho ya make sense of it with the org bit for sure.
    i usin flora nova grow and bloom for nutes and have an organic potting soil with no addem chem ferts to any it so i may just as well steer clear of it.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 17, 2009)

also Hydrogen peroxide should be stored in the dark


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes i use club soda (cheap brand) and it does help..i pour about a 20 OZ bottle on each plant isually in veg sumtime and then again in mid flower!!!...Not flavored club soda just plain ol club soda...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

This thread is very old.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Isn't everyone?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nope

i am trying to die as young as possible as late as I can.

one is better off drinking that club soda , or better yet , tonic water with quinine...just add one fresh squeezed lime and a shot of Beefeaters gin and BAM!..gin and tonic and a prescription against the China flu


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

I remember when people were watering the last week with Mountain dew soda also


----------



## wheelie (Nov 1, 2020)

Have to get out my Dale call! LOL


----------

